# wlan verschlüsseln



## deluxe dirk (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade versucht mein wlan zu veschlüsseln, jedoch hat das nicht so gut geklappt. im Router hab ich die Optionen WEP-Modus 128 bit und 64 bit. Dann am ich beim client-computer die Möglichkeiten
Netzwerkauthentifizierung: Offen, gemeinsam verwendet, WPA, WPA-PSK
Datenverschlüsselung: WEP, TKIP AES

Dann steht darunter Netzwerkschlüssel. Was genau muss ich da eingeben? Diesen Zeichensatz zum Beispiel: DC 40 34 V3 40

Welche Einstellungen muss ich im Router und beim Client vornehmen?

dirk


----------



## aruba-x-x (10. Juni 2006)

Im Client "gemeinsam verwendet" einstellen, und den Schlüssel eingeben, den du auch im Router eingetragen hast.
Bei Router und Client muss die gleiche Verschlüsselungsmethode eingestellt sein, also z.B. WEP 128 bit.


----------



## deluxe dirk (12. Juni 2006)

thx. das hab ich jetzt geschafft. jedoch soll ein weiterer computer auf das Internetzugreifen können. Dieser Computer hat jedoch nur windows me und ein externes wlan gerät. Wo komm ich dort an das menü zur Verschlüsselung ran?


----------



## network lab (12. Juni 2006)

Unter ME brauchst Du das Tool des WLAN-Adapters zum Einrichten.

Mirko


----------

